# Fishing guide needed Galveston area for Sept weekend



## AR (May 17, 2013)

I am looking for a fishing guide who will run out of Galveston area. Looking for trout, reds, and other sport fish near jetties and bays. I have a total of three people that will be going. I was hoping for at least a 4 hour trip maybe even 6. I have never paid for a fishing guide before. I have seen some guides charge 600+ and I really do not want to pay that. 

If anyone has any advice on guides please feel free to contact me.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

To get a legal and good guide service the average for 4 hr is around 4-500. We do all inclusives on very nice boat for 500 but I will do ya a nice trip for $450 2cool special. Reelsafarischarters.com


----------

